# Kenwood DPX502U oder JVC KW-XG701??



## Stefan Payne (21. Februar 2008)

Möcht mir ein neues Autoradio kaufen, schwanke da momentan zwischen dem Kenwood DPX502U, auf das ich schon lange ein Äuglein geworfen hab und seit kurzem dem JVC KW-XG701

Beides doppel DIN Radios mit USB Schnittstelle.
Optisch schauts Kenwood irgendwie a bisserl hübscher aus, beim JVC kann man aber die Beleichtungsfarbe einstellen, was ein dicker Pluspunkt ist.

Preislich ist der Unterschied auch nicht groß, spielt fast keine Rolle.

Wichtig ist auch das Radio 'Toyota kompatibel' ist sprich entsprechende Löcher zum Verschrauben mit dem 'ISO Schacht' vorhanden sind, sind sie nicht vorhanden, scheidets quasi aus...


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Februar 2008)

Radio ist heut gekommen 

[highlight]Teil 1: Vorfreude, Auspacken und lieferumfang[/highlight]
Lieferumfang + Zubehör



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na, was fehlt (für 'nen Toyota?)

ANschlüsse von hinten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Microphon (pink), USB, 3x Preamp, JVC Spezifische Erweiterung und JVC Spezifischer Anschluss fürs Radio (mit Adapter auf ISO)
Von der Seite, wie wir sehen, ists Toyota kompatibel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beschriftung des Radios, positiv ist auch der (fast) voll belegte ISO Stecker sowie die Beschriftung auf dem Radio, Hut ab!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[highlight]Teil2 Vorbereitungen und Einbau[/highlight]

Chaos im Fußraum...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+
Abmontieren der A-Säulenverkleidung, leichtes Chaos...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


..das sich mit ein wenig Strapse beheben lässt (das braune und schwarze Kabel ist für eine Öltemperaturanzeige vorgesehen)...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (29. Februar 2008)

Gute Wahl mitm JVC, allerdings solltest jetzt noch die Reisschüssel gegen nen richtiges Auto tauschen


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Februar 2008)

So, mal den Fußraum aufgeräumt (endlich!), ging einem ja unglaublich aufn Sack, so eine Kabelage...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur die Strapsenreste müssen noch entsorgt werden, einmal durchsaugen und man kann mal wieder jemanden mitnehmen 

Was für ein Chaos, unglaublich das das alles in das kleine Loch passt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut zu sehen, die 3 Preamp Aausgänge vom Radio und wie ich das USB Kabel in die Ablage führe, allerdings bin ich dennoch am überlegen das Kabel ins Handschuhfach zu legen (da kann mans Telefon auch notfalls 'vergessen')...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich fertig 
So schaut die Mittelkonsole doch wieder annehmbar aus, ohne das man beim Anblick das Kotzen oder einen Herzinfarkt bekommt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[highlight]Teil3, erste Tests[/highlight]
Erst mal 'ne MP3 CD eingelegt, schön zu sehen das das Display recht viele Zeilen hat und Album sowie Titel anzeigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erster Test der integrierten Freisprecheinrichtung. (einmal mit und einmal ohne Blitz geknipst)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal der USB Anschluss, am anderen Ende hing mein Motorola V3i, das sich auch übers Radio laden lässt, man beachte die Farbe des Displays.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Februar 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Gute Wahl mitm JVC, allerdings solltest jetzt noch die Reisschüssel gegen nen richtiges Auto tauschen


Na, dann sag doch mal, in welchem Auto unter 5000 es Sportsitze ab Werk gibt 
Und dazu noch 'nen 3l Reihen 6er hat


----------

